# Another fruitfly question



## sk8erkho (Dec 24, 2006)

Cheers!!

It looks as if my culture matter is drying out. It seems to be cracking in places alont the bottom. How much water do I add, or what else can i do to preserve the culture? Also, the matter on the bottom of the container is food for the flies ans well a a medium for them to lay eggs in,correct? Then, how does that work should they run out or it dries out or whatever? Do I have to order some thing other than water to prolong the culture?


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2006)

You need to start a new culture at the first sign of it drying out. You can get the medium from carolina.com I buy a large bag from them and it lasts for awhile. I then take a 32 oz deli cup and put about a half inch of that stuff in the botton along with a pinch of yeast. Then add water and then the flies. Couple weeks the new flies will start to pupate.


----------

